# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Hi there, I'm Marty NEW To Snakes

## Scratch1977

So a few weeks ago the last fish in my 50 gal. tank died... I asked my kids what we should put in it and they decided on a snake... I was happy because I always wanted one. I've had gecko's, russian tortoise, red eared sliders, Iguanas but never a snake. I decided on a ball python because they don't get too big and they have a reputation for being docile.. I answered an add someone posted on a site and got this lil guy Thought it was a breeder but apparently this was their first clutch ever... Literally 3 blocks from my house... Slithers was born on 7-16  1st shed 7-26-14 ate on 7-26 small mouse 8-9 large mouse and 8-17 a large mouse

I set the tank up making it escape proof and night and day lamps and a small under tank pad (one side is 80degrees the other is 90,  aspen substrate, two hides on opposing sides and a water bowl...
I snapped a pic when i took it out of the bag went to strike me and missed so I put it in the tank and will leave it for a few days...

Am I doing things right so far?? how should I go about hand taming?

----------


## Scratch1977

Any and All Education/ Advice Is Welcome... I'm here to learn!!!

----------


## Sama

Welcome to the addiction! Sounds pretty good so far, I avoid lamps because they suck the humidity out of the air but as long as you can keep the humidity about 50-60% its up to you if you want to use it. It is always best to leave them be until they are eating again in their new cage, however taming is rarely and issue with ball pythons and even if he is a little jumpy a gentle tap on the head usually pulls them out of feeding/defensive mode. Most balls you can just reach in and grab them, usually you want to come from behind their head and pick them up by the middle of the body. And IF they are defensive or think its feeding day and are poised to strike 90% of the time a gentle tap with a paper towel roll or something similar will have them turn back into balls at which point you can pick them up without risking a bite.

P.S. be aware a 50g tank may be a little scary to a baby ball. You may want to partion off part of the cage if you have trouble getting him to eat so he feels a little more secure.

----------


## Scratch1977

not that i want to get bit but will a baby balls bite hurt? lol

----------


## Sama

Not really, you may or may not get a little pinprick spot of blood but they are too little to do any real damage. The main thing it to try not to jerk in surprise as you can hurt them by breaking or pulling out teeth. Any kitten will hurt WAY more and do tons more damage.

----------


## Scratch1977

it's not me i'm worried about lol it's my kids... I guess i'll just have to get a "feel" for the bite and use my judgement lol

----------


## Firemaniv

Welcome and congrats. Look over the husbandry section of the forum and there is a thread for how to setup an aquarium for use with a ball python.  I started in a 46 gal fish tank and there a few things to do to keep your humidity up so the snake can have good sheds.

----------


## Scratch1977

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Sgpython

Yeah your gona have to block off part of the tank that tank is way to big for a baby ball

----------


## pbyeerts

A BP that size doesn't even have teeth....

----------


## albinos_rule

> A BP that size doesn't even have teeth....


I think you are wrong, they are very tiny, but they do have teeth. Back to the OP, Just let him settle in for a few days, and he will be fine. I have been keeping ball pythons for several years, and have yet to be bitten by one. It may happen the next time I get one of mine out, but I'll survive ..LOL  :Very Happy:

----------


## Scratch1977

thanks guys!

----------

